# Investing site recommendation



## hotbmw (18 November 2008)

Hi all

Some weeks ago i registered for 1 month free at the Intelligent Investor, they have a fortnightly newsletter and regular stock advice. 

Are there any better sites like this available? With lots of commentary and analysis at a reasonable price?

Thanks
Rob


----------



## prawn_86 (18 November 2008)

Just reading the news is generally enough to get a mainstream view.

ASF will inform you as to what is actually happening. Remember most news and newsletter services have vested interersts. They are not exactly going to talk down a stock they own are they...


----------



## nunthewiser (18 November 2008)

personally i find the idea of punters PAYING for a sheet of paper with a list of stocks they may want to sell to you absolute business brilliance


----------



## hotbmw (18 November 2008)

i signed up for 1 month free with intelligent investor just to see what they offer. there was a few interesting articles in there but overall it really wasnt worth signing up for hundreds of dollars.

was just curious if there is a trusted market leader for this but it seems there isnt.

thanks


----------



## mattzigs (18 November 2008)

hotbmw said:


> Hi all
> 
> Some weeks ago i registered for 1 month free at the Intelligent Investor, they have a fortnightly newsletter and regular stock advice.
> 
> ...




I subscribe to a free trading diary which gives a market overview. To me the content seems pretty good, covers International markets, forex, gold, and money markets, hope it helps:

http://www.incrediblecharts.com/tradingdiary/trading_diary.php


----------



## shulink (21 November 2008)

I think you get get everything for free. Just read the news from cnn or bloomberg and follow the market on your own, and practice your trading skills.


----------

